# Why buy/own an EOS-1D X ?



## JumboShrimp (Nov 5, 2015)

I know a lot of you folks out there have an EOS-1D X and are crazy about it, and I was wondering why you own one and which things it does better than other bodies, such as the 5D3 or 6D. Conversely, any good reasons not to own one (other than price, of course)?


----------



## Eldar (Nov 5, 2015)

There are numerous reasons why I own a 1DX. In my view it has the best ergonomics on the market, in a very solid wrapping. Some find it too big, but I find it just right. Its collection of functions, which covers just about everything I´d like it to do and its programability provides an ability to tailor it exactly to your specific needs. It has a very good AF system, very good low light performance, it does 12fps and it works and works and works and works.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 5, 2015)

I have my 1DX for its responsiveness, speed, AF, high iso, bigger + higher voltage battery, build and ergonomics.
If my AF, iso and speed requirements (wants?) were a little less I am sure I would be very happy with a 5D3 and have a fatter wallet!


----------



## NancyP (Nov 5, 2015)

Reason not to own one: weight and ergonomics, for some people. Want to spend the money on lenses rather than a body, for some people. I have been doing fine with a 6D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2015)

'Cuz it makes me look like a pro.


----------



## ray5 (Nov 6, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> 'Cuz it makes me look like a pro.


That's the best answer!! ;D ;D


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 6, 2015)

No other camera would fit my hands. :-\


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 6, 2015)

Because it's the best there is.

For sports the 1D X cannot be beaten, but it also can be used for all other types of stills photography as well as truly awesome video.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't own one. I wish I did. However, I get to live vicariously through the members here who do. I've likened the experience to be what it must feel like to be a Dale Earnhardt fan. (When he was alive, of course)


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 6, 2015)

open coconuts ;D


----------



## pwp (Nov 6, 2015)

Why indeed? It's a valid question. Some people get them just because they can, others value a super dependable work tool and others get them to look cool, which is perfectly fine too. Why not?

But buying a 1DX won't make you a pro photographer, it just makes you a 1DX owner.

There's a raft of reasons people buy 1-Series bodies. They're just rock solid in a way that 5D3 and 6D just don't come near. I shoot daily with 5D3 & 1D-Mk4 and the Mk4 is the winner by orders of magnitude for handling, speed of operation, "just perfect" ergonomics, almost insane levels of weather sealing and long term dependability which is vital in business. The 1D4 has a shutter count of several hundred thousand and hums along like new whereas the 5D3 is now on it's third shutter. It's not an expensive job but equipment failure can cost you your reputation. Previous 1-Series bodies have been retired with 700K+ shutter counts and still functioning perfectly.

The 5D3 was my first non-1 Series body since the original 1Ds. While I love the files I get from the 5D3 in hindsight I wish I'd coughed up for the 1DX. I'll be first in line for the 1DX-II. Once you've travelled first-class it's hard to go back.

-pw


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 6, 2015)

pwp said:


> Why indeed? It's a valid question. Some people get them just because they can, others value a super dependable work tool and others get them to look cool, which is perfectly fine too. Why not?
> 
> But buying a 1DX won't make you a pro photographer, it just makes you a 1DX owner.
> 
> ...



True. 1dx is my first 1d body. The only upgrade path now is 1DX II.


----------



## meywd (Nov 6, 2015)

pwp said:


> Why indeed? It's a valid question. Some people get them just because they can, others value a super dependable work tool and others get them to look cool, which is perfectly fine too. Why not?
> 
> But buying a 1DX won't make you a pro photographer, it just makes you a 1DX owner.
> 
> ...



WOW 3rd shutter! can you please give approximate numbers on how many shoots it took for the shutter to fail on each time.


----------



## pwp (Nov 6, 2015)

meywd said:


> WOW 3rd shutter! can you please give approximate numbers on how many shoots it took for the shutter to fail on each time.



Actually it's on it's fourth shutter. The first one collapsed after ten minutes. Then at round 70k under warranty and the next died at around 130k, out of warranty. But it was a relatively cheap job and I live close to CPS. FYI the shutter counter resets to zero when CPS puts a new shutter in. The newest one is only a couple of months old. CPS said 120-150k fails are quite common.

I don't often shoot continuous on the 5D3, but I do always use Silent shutter. I doubt that makes a difference but there you go. Who knows? I suspect I've just been very unlucky. I've heard of 5D Classics still going strong with a few hundred thousand clicks. 

All good reasons to stick with 1-Series bodies.

-pw


----------



## sanj (Nov 6, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> open coconuts ;D



Laugh out loud


----------



## sanj (Nov 6, 2015)

Simple reason: SPEED
Shutter responsiveness, FPS, Focus tracking.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 6, 2015)

Not one single thing thing I dislike. The ability to set it up just like you want and which button does what is great. It's faster in any way. But my favorite feature of them all is the ability to set whatever speed I want as the slowest in Av mode and spotlinked AF.

What I don't like is that it's often something wrong with it. I use it carefully and I am no pro, but the ONLY part that haven't been replaced is the top plate. Back front, all buttons, memory card slot and screen. TWO mirror assembly's, 95% of the electronics, the shutter (gone at 167k). The mirror itself and focusing screen. Adjusted af module on three occasions. General calibration after working great for some time. It really should be more durable and last more than three years.


----------



## tpatana (Nov 6, 2015)

fps, af, ergonomics, feel, looks.

And just because it's the best out there. Why shoot with the second best? Do you marry the second best girlfriend? Do you test drive cars and then pick the one you liked second best?


----------



## Eldar (Nov 6, 2015)

Viggo said:


> Not one single thing thing I dislike. The ability to set it up just like you want and which button does what is great. It's faster in any way. But my favorite feature of them all is the ability to set whatever speed I want as the slowest in Av mode and spotlinked AF.
> 
> What I don't like is that it's often something wrong with it. I use it carefully and I am no pro, but the ONLY part that haven't been replaced is the top plate. Back front, all buttons, memory card slot and screen. TWO mirror assembly's, 95% of the electronics, the shutter (gone at 167k). The mirror itself and focusing screen. Adjusted af module on three occasions. General calibration after working great for some time. It really should be more durable and last more than three years.


You sure got a Monday morning specimen. I have had it in for the modification Canon announced a couple of years back and that's it. It just works and works and works.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 6, 2015)

Viggo said:


> ... the ONLY part that haven't been replaced is the top plate. Back front, all buttons, memory card slot and screen. TWO mirror assembly's, 95% of the electronics, the shutter (gone at 167k). The mirror itself and focusing screen. Adjusted af module on three occasions. General calibration after working great for some time. It really should be more durable and last more than three years.


Reading this list of broken parts and if I were you I'd be asking Canon for a replacement/conversion the next time something fails. 
Like Eldar said, this really sounds like a lemon.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Nov 6, 2015)

JumboShrimp said:


> I know a lot of you folks out there have an EOS-1D X and are crazy about it, and I was wondering why you own one and which things it does better than other bodies, such as the 5D3 or 6D. Conversely, any good reasons not to own one (other than price, of course)?



For me it was the extra weather sealing over my two 5D mark iii's, I spent about 5-6? hours out in the pouring freezing cold rain in Norway back in September and was terrified about my camera's failing so before I went on another trip to Lofoten in northern Norway I got myself the 1DX and used it in conditions I'd never use my 5d in.

As for the bad? well the 12fps is used 15% out of all of my shots so it's not a bad feature it's just... close to being wasted for me as I'm a landscape/adventure/travel guy so I don't use it as much and like I said above I got it for the extra weather sealing and better battery life.


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 6, 2015)

I wish they would just make a 7DX with a grip to take 1D batteries. When a camera body can make every lens work better, that's a significant selling point.
They could add a thousand dollars to the price and it would proabably sell. I can imagine choosing between full frame and 1D quality AF would still be difficult for some people.


----------



## Boromir883 (Nov 6, 2015)

take / rent a 5D III and 1Dx + one of the big whites 
shoot large field sports
review the results
answere the question 

thats the way i did the decision


----------



## Viggo (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm not exactly alone in experiencing failed shutter way off the 400k mark, also with previous 1d's. Buttons wearing out is hardly because of it being a lemon either. I never had the oil splatter and non-functioning af in poor light like many others either. And Canon had a problem with the mirror assembly that A LOT of people had exchanged under warranty/service notice. And the fact that it needs adjustment might be that it was off, except it worked then was off then adjusted again.

On a side note, everything was covered by Canon, even if it is 3,5 years old, so happy about that.


----------



## Boromir883 (Nov 6, 2015)

maybe there are some worne out buttons, defectes, failures because professional equipment sometime looks like my 7D after the job is done


----------



## Boromir883 (Nov 6, 2015)

sorry wrong file


----------



## arthurbikemad (Nov 6, 2015)

^^^ nice  8)


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 6, 2015)

Had the 1Ds MK III bodies (2nd hand), lovely sensor, AF not so good (but better than anything I had before). Bought in preference to the 5D Mk II. Picked up the 1D MK IV 2nd hand. Better AF, but not so great for landscapes.

1Dx is suitable for both (landscape & where you need great AF). It's not a huge MP camera, but the difference from the 1Ds is negligible. I've didnt get the 5D MK III as it couldnt do f/8 focusing and the 7D II was still in the design phase.

I love the size, weight and shape. As others point out, it is built like a tank and it just works. At the time, it was their best body, and still is for their large telephoto lenses. I rarely worry about the ISO setting but I am still learning how to get the best from the AF.

What I dislike about the 1Dx - the oil smears - I have to clean it regularly. 

If you are careful, I would say you can easily pick up the Pro Canon series when others want to upgrade and still get a good life out of them. I still have the 1Ds / 1D bodies and they work great (6 years on for the 1Ds), so in this respect they are like the L lenses. I've dunked them (accidentally) in a stream, let them dry out and they carry on working.


----------



## Roo (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't own one but I surely would if I could. I've recently had the opportunity to have 2 separate days shooting with one. The first day was shooting birds of prey with a 300 2.8 attached and the second was at an open range zoo with the 200-400. I thought the 5D3 with 70-200 was quick focus but this thing amazed me with it's ability to quickly lock on to a Peregrine Falcon flying at speed low to the ground and into the shadows of a tree. The bonus for me was that the controls, ergonomics and menus are so familiar from using the 5d3 made it easy to pick up and use straight away.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 6, 2015)

cant afford 1 even if i wanted 1
ts big bulky and ugly the built in battery grip makes it look bad no offense


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 6, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> cant afford 1 even if i wanted 1
> ts big bulky and ugly the built in battery grip makes it look bad no offense



I can understand the size and weight. "ugly the built in battery grip makes it look bad no offense", you must be drunk when typing this


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 6, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> 'Cuz it makes me look like a pro.



Quote of the year! ;D

"Meh, look at you with your puny, non-gripped camera. My camera eats your camera for lunch."


----------



## clicstudio (Nov 6, 2015)

I've been using ONLY "1" Bodies since 2003. 
So, about the camera body...
The ergonomics are just right. The best one being the 1DX so far.
The grip is great and the buttons and joysticks are in the perfect position.
You can do anything without even glancing at the camera.
The battery last days for abuse. It looks impressive and professional.
The weight is a problem for some but I rather have a heavy camera.
I shoot 80% of the time in portrait so, again, having a built in grip, the shutter, AF and joystick buttons are perfectly placed and are comfortable.
Dual CF slots.

Things I wish for.
HDR mode
Better DR
Wider AF grid (for face focusing on a full body portrait)
A quieter shutter. Sometimes it just feels too loud.
Wi-Fi
Bigger LCD with Touch Screen and swivel.

Photo quality.
I love the camera. It is simply amazing in my opinion. It might not compare to a Nikon 8100 in DR but I can still recover lots of details from the RAW files.
AI Servo Focusing is awesome even using fast Lenses. I don't shoot sports so I don't know how it behaves...
I only have 2 lenses, a 24-70 F2.8L II and a 50mm 1.8 STM. The camera focuses very well even with the limitations of the crappy $120 50mm lens.

I have played with 5D III and it feels and sounds cheap. The grip is horrible. Bad ergonomics and uncomfortable to hold. Still, when you can get them on eBay for $1500, it's a great camera nonetheless but it will never be a 1!


----------



## Besisika (Nov 6, 2015)

I feel like a "Schwarzenegger" when I have it in my hand with the 100-400 mk II. My friends call me show off when I have them but once they see the pictures they always say "you have a better gear": bulky, heavy, solid, fast, punchy, 250th sync speed, long battery life, speaks Anglo-German ; simply Schwarzeneggy.
Wait until you drop your camera on ice from 3 feet, you pick it up and you keep on shooting, while others keep on staring at you with their mouth open wide.
The two things I dislike with it is that they didn't invent the upgrade for DPAF, and of course that now I have no reason to put the blame on my gear anymore when I fail - It is me not "him".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2015)

Besisika said:


> Wait until you drop your camera on ice from 3 feet, you pick it up and you keep on shooting



Yes, there's something to be said for pro-level gear. The other day I dropped a 600EX from a boom, it fell 7 feet to the floor and bounced a couple of times...I picked it up, put it back on the boom, and started shooting.


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 6, 2015)

I will never buy a 1D camera. I have small hands with short fingers. The ergonomics for me are horrible. It is two big and two heavy. Do not need one. As for weather sealing I have heard of Olympus OMD-EM1 being used in weather as extreme as a 1Dx. It would be much lighter and cheaper to hike with a m43.


----------



## acoll123 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sports photography, any work where the camera could get wet and anything needing flash for me. I will be getting the Mark II when it comes out even if it only has incremental improvements. I have had 5DII, 5DIII and 7D's . . . aside from size there is no comparison for me.

I have a fuji XT-1 for almost everything else.


----------



## applecider (Nov 6, 2015)

For me the 1DX gets people to say to me "that's a big camera" especially when coupled with a supertele, so it's a conversation starter.

The facts that I can use it with impunity in rain that you can see thru and that it gets the high iso bird shots are only bonuses to the conversation starter feature found in the green menus.

When it is raining so hard I can't see through it I don't want to be out, and images shot in that kind of rain are gRAINY anyway.

I would like to see 22-24 pixels in the next iteration just for cropping, as long as there is a little better high iso performance.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 6, 2015)

Because you want one or need one...


----------



## gunship01 (Nov 6, 2015)

I hear it is a chick magnet.

Plus when I sport the 100-400MM L, I always phase it that I am "compensating" when I hear the comments of "that's a big lens!" (or other derivative). 

Camera gear can complete your life.
8)


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 6, 2015)

If you really need >5fps, for extremely cold weather, like (ant-)arctic. Re reliability, I would think that 2 5D are overall more reliable than 1 1D, and that costs about the same. Integrated grip is nice, though in some 20 years of shooting with all sorts of attached drives/grips, it has never led to any issues. Not in Papua New Guinea, not in St. Kilda, not in undewater housings, nor in California desert.

I assume you know that clip
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paJqHPHLExo

Re chick magnet, you know that you run into a serious photographer, if (s)he comments on your tripod.


----------



## tpatana (Nov 6, 2015)

tcmatthews said:


> I will never buy a 1D camera. I have small hands with short fingers. The ergonomics for me are horrible. It is two big and two heavy. Do not need one. As for weather sealing I have heard of Olympus OMD-EM1 being used in weather as extreme as a 1Dx. It would be much lighter and cheaper to hike with a m43.



If it's three big and three heavy, try D10. The weather sealing on that on is quite good. I've dropped it to ocean couple times and still works like a champ.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 6, 2015)

Boromir883 said:


> take / rent a 5D III and 1Dx + one of the big whites
> shoot large field sports
> review the results
> answere the question
> ...



These are pretty bland shots. So are you saying this is why you went with something less than the 1DX? Really confusing.

Truly, I'm not trying to be harsh or put you down. You might have been learning the camera and had very tough shooting conditions, but if you are using images to show the advantages of one camera over another, they have to be outstanding. We can't see how fast the drive is or how great AF on a long lens with the better power of the 1DX over the 5DIII, so, again, sample images have to be amazing.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 6, 2015)

It makes it easier to time shots like this:


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> It makes it easier to time shots like this:



It's an ok shot, I suppose...as long as you can ignore the big, horrible, glaring flaw. Sure, the timing is perfect and the focus is spot on. But all that goodness is trumped by that flaw...that terrible, distracting flaw. 

I trust you know what I mean, and you posted the image hoping we wouldn't notice. Well, I did. Please, don't try handwaving around the issue, there's really no excuse. 

Next time, remember that timing and focus are secondary concerns. What you really need is a camera that makes better pictures....pictures without those abominable dark areas. How can you even stand it? That gaping hole on the right side!! That unlit tunnel...it's so...*black*! Unconscionable!! What's in there? The mascot? Elvis? Aliens? We need to know!! SHADOWS ARE THERE TO BE LIFTED!! If you don't get that yet, after all the forum posts about it, it's just sad. No wonder you actually like your 1D X...

;D ;D ;D


----------



## kaihp (Nov 6, 2015)

applecider said:


> For me the 1DX gets people to say to me "that's a big camera" especially when coupled with a supertele, so it's a conversation starter.


You don't need a 1-series camera for that. A "Big White" is much better as conversation starter.

Believe me, I speak from experience of first having a 400/2.8 (MkI) and now a 300/2.8


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 6, 2015)

I should have just dumped all of my Canon gear and gone A7R II. The AF according to sources is way better and the DR could easily take care of that tunnel.


----------



## instaimage (Nov 6, 2015)

There truly needs to be a Like or + or some kind of button, some of your responses made me laugh and smile today! Thank you!

Regarding the camera... it's just simply a fantastic camera. I've got four 1DX bodies... I shoot remote work and do not want to compromise IQ by putting the "inferior" camera at any one place. I'm a FF, FPS, AF junkie and the 1DX is my drug of choice.

The one thing I would like is two additional (I'm just asking for two more...) cross type AF points in between the current ones and on the horizontal center axis (for shooting vertical...). So if you go two clicks of the stick left or right from center (on the horizontal axis...), put them there... otherwise, I love the camera.


----------



## clicstudio (Nov 7, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > It makes it easier to time shots like this:
> ...



On behalf of bdunbar79... Who #####


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 7, 2015)

clicstudio said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Neuro was being satirical.


----------



## clicstudio (Nov 7, 2015)

[/quote]

Neuro was being satirical.
[/quote]
No, it was just dumb.


----------



## Omar H (Nov 7, 2015)

I think it has to follow the thought process of,

a) Do I need it? (careful on need vs. want) If it's not a needed item, go to c)
b) if I do (need it), will it pay for itself?
c) if it won't pay for itself, then, can I afford it without loosing my sleep (same as not being able to pay the rent after buying it)

With a piece of equipment such a this, if it's a "want one" thing, I would then even add a
d) are you honestly a match for such equipment? (you're not going to look like an idiot with something you don't even know how to truly use).

Same goes for any other significant purchase we consider.


----------



## zim (Nov 7, 2015)

Neuro was being satirical.
[/quote]
No, it was just dumb.
[/quote]

No he was joking about DR, don't be a dick all your life


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2015)

A _dark_ sense of humor. Is it clic-ing yet? 

BTW, clic - perhaps you missed bdunbar responding for himself. He clearly acknowledged that he should have dumped his sad little 1D X in favor of an a7RII, which everyone knows is the perfect camera for sports, with its awesome AF tracking and stellar collection of native fast supertele primes.


----------



## bluntforcetrauma (Nov 8, 2015)

I truly believe it is the best camera for my needs.

I shoot a lot indoors and i need a camera with low light capabilities along with speed.


----------



## dslrdummy (Nov 9, 2015)

As someone struggling with the AI servo on the 7Dii, it's more about the shots missed than the shots made. And when you're on safari and unique moments come and go quickly, getting the shot is everything. Think I'll go for the 1DX when the 1DXii is released. Only thing that concerns me is the 18MP as I invariably need to crop for wildlife/field sports.


----------



## tpatana (Nov 9, 2015)

Yesterday shot for about 10 hours straight, ~4000 clicks with some chimping, all with one charge, and using 70-200 with IS on. Still some juice left in the battery.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 9, 2015)

I've been shooting school sports (indoors and out), events, and portraits with the 5D3. I upgraded from the 7D to the 5D3 and found the latter to be an underrated sports body. Still, I was pushing the 5D3 to its limits with low light action. While shooting figure skating in poor light, the AI Servo on the 5D3 can lose focus during a skater's double-revolution jump. For this, and the extra stop of low light performance, I added the 1Dx.

From my experience, the 1Dx offers the following advantages over the 5D3:

- About one stop better high ISO performance.

- 12 FPS is an obvious plus. I don't like to rely on spray and pray, but 12 FPS is the only way I can consistently capture the face of a figure skater during the apex of a double jump.

- Quicker AF, better AF tracking. The 1Dx has more processing power combined with a bigger battery that locks on quicker and stays on track. The 5D3 is no slouch. But, the 1Dx rarely misses. Part of the advantage is that the bigger battery drives the lens a bit quicker.

- More accurate Auto White Balance.

- More accurate exposure metering.

- Manual mode with exposure compensation. Thanks to improved exposure metering, I have more success using Auto ISO in manual mode and leveraging the exposure compensation when doing so. That said, I still prefer full manual most of the time.

- Better ergonomics. A seemingly minor plus, I like that I can select or deselect the custom modes. I often have only one active and toggle between M and C1 with the touch of the M-Fn button. I don't have to cycle through all three custom modes or rotate a dial to do so.

- Great battery life -- although, I've never drained a 5D3 battery during a single day's shoot.

- Makes the 5D3 feel like a compact, "travel light" camera.

The 5D3 is no slouch and still is my preferred body for events due to its quiet shutter and lighter weight. I most often use two 5D3's -- one with the 70-200f2.8 II and the second with the 24-70 f2.8 II. I also prefer the 5D3 for portraits and landscapes due to the extra pixels. But, admittedly, I haven't done comparison shots to see whether the extra pixels of the 5D3 give me a noticeable advantage.

To be fair, if the 1Dx had a quiet shutter, I'd see less need to hang on to my 5D3's.


----------



## tpatana (Nov 9, 2015)

^ I could have written 99% identical post. Also went 7D -> 5D3 -> 1DX. Still have the 5D3, but been considering to sell it to fund 1DX2 next year.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 9, 2015)

What a strange thread. I shoot sports so maybe I have a different perspective.


----------



## sanj (Nov 9, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> I've been shooting school sports (indoors and out), events, and portraits with the 5D3. I upgraded from the 7D to the 5D3 and found the latter to be an underrated sports body. Still, I was pushing the 5D3 to its limits with low light action. While shooting figure skating in poor light, the AI Servo on the 5D3 can lose focus during a skater's double-revolution jump. For this, and the extra stop of low light performance, I added the 1Dx.
> 
> From my experience, the 1Dx offers the following advantages over the 5D3:
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 9, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Why indeed? It's a valid question. Some people get them just because they can, others value a super dependable work tool and others get them to look cool, which is perfectly fine too. Why not?
> ...



Sure makes that path easier and less fraught with problems, doesn't it?


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 9, 2015)

Roo said:


> I don't own one but I surely would if I could. I've recently had the opportunity to have 2 separate days shooting with one. The first day was shooting birds of prey with a 300 2.8 attached and the second was at an open range zoo with the 200-400. I thought the 5D3 with 70-200 was quick focus but this thing amazed me with it's ability to quickly lock on to a Peregrine Falcon flying at speed low to the ground and into the shadows of a tree. The bonus for me was that the controls, ergonomics and menus are so familiar from using the 5d3 made it easy to pick up and use straight away.



That is a wonderful photo!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 9, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



Another big problem with 1Dx is it gives me 12-14 clean-clear and sharp photos in single full burst. To pick the best of out 12-14 is kinda slowing me down in post 

My Sony A7r II and A7s make it easier to choose: keep or delete ;D


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 9, 2015)

tpatana said:


> ^ I could have written 99% identical post. Also went 7D -> 5D3 -> 1DX. Still have the 5D3, but been considering to sell it to fund 1DX2 next year.



Did you steal my password and login as me?  I could have written 100% of your post! 7D->5D3->1DX->1DXII (Hopefully) Considering selling the 5D3 but wow, that thing has depreciated big time from what I paid for it . . .


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 9, 2015)

sanj said:


> FTb-n said:
> 
> 
> > I've been shooting school sports (indoors and out), events, and portraits with the 5D3. I upgraded from the 7D to the 5D3 and found the latter to be an underrated sports body. Still, I was pushing the 5D3 to its limits with low light action. While shooting figure skating in poor light, the AI Servo on the 5D3 can lose focus during a skater's double-revolution jump. For this, and the extra stop of low light performance, I added the 1Dx.
> ...



Oh yeah, his bad. It's actually 1.1 stops at ISO 6400, not 1 stop. But then again, he did say 'about one stop."

Just for factually-based information, the 1Dx has 9.7 stops of DR at 6400 and the 5D3 has 8.6 stops. I guess I'm not really sure why you disagree since, factually, it does.


----------



## MTCWBY (Nov 9, 2015)

meywd said:


> WOW 3rd shutter! can you please give approximate numbers on how many shoots it took for the shutter to fail on each time.



Mine failed at 216,000 this last August after shooting it for 3+ years. I'm hoping this is the last one because it will be replaced as my primary body by the 1Dx II or 5D mark IV in the next year or so.


----------



## MTCWBY (Nov 9, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I could have written 99% identical post. Also went 7D -> 5D3 -> 1DX. Still have the 5D3, but been considering to sell it to fund 1DX2 next year.
> ...



I'm on a similar path but behind both of you. I've shot a 5d3 for the last three years for sports and considered a 1 dx but will probably wait for the next version. I rented a 7dII for a weekend of football last year when it came out and was impressed by the speed and autofocus but the IQ wasn't up to what I get from the 5D3. There were times this season where I wished for the extra FPS but this is a hobby and I'd rather spend the 6K once every 3 years instead of jumping on a DX late in the cycle.


----------



## Roo (Nov 9, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't own one but I surely would if I could. I've recently had the opportunity to have 2 separate days shooting with one. The first day was shooting birds of prey with a 300 2.8 attached and the second was at an open range zoo with the 200-400. I thought the 5D3 with 70-200 was quick focus but this thing amazed me with it's ability to quickly lock on to a Peregrine Falcon flying at speed low to the ground and into the shadows of a tree. The bonus for me was that the controls, ergonomics and menus are so familiar from using the 5d3 made it easy to pick up and use straight away.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## NWPhil (Nov 9, 2015)

IF Canon had gone to a 1DsmkIV path instead of the X, most likely I would not have bought the 1Dx
my path: 40D, 5D, 5DmII, 1DsmkIII - 1Dx

why the 1Dx? everything but the high shutter rate, which now will open new shooting possibilities

(surprised no one answered " if you have to ask, then you can't....")


----------



## tpatana (Nov 9, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I could have written 99% identical post. Also went 7D -> 5D3 -> 1DX. Still have the 5D3, but been considering to sell it to fund 1DX2 next year.
> ...



Don't tell me you had XTi before 7D?

I was checking the used prices for 5D3, and they were around $1600 depending on the condition. Add grip and total 3 Canon batteries and I'd probably get around $1750 or so. Add only ~$6000 more to fund the 1DX2 ;D :'( :-\

I've also considered selling the 1DX instead and keep the 5D3 as backup, the difference would be:

Pros:
-When need light camera for walkaround, I could remove grip and slap some 50/1.4 on the 5D3.
-Get ~$1000+ more money when selling, so that much less money to upgrade to 1DX2
-Real silent shutter
-Magic Lantern

Cons:
-Can't really use for indoor sports after getting used to 1DX
-No real Spot-AF metering outside middle
-No dual-CF
-Less buffer on sports, assuming I'd use it
-Looks less pro


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 9, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Don't tell me you had XTi before 7D?



Haha. No. My first digital was the Nikon Coolpix 8700 circa 2005. Hated it. A few years ago I got the Nikon D3200.

I lucked into a 7D which really got me going digitally.

A couple of years ago I dropped the bomb ($$$$$) for the 5D3. Then last December, pinched and scraped and traded to get the 1DX. OMG. Love that camera! ;D


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 9, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me you had XTi before 7D?
> ...


Full disclosure, my SLR path was FTb-n -> AE1 -> XT -> 60D -> 7D -> 5D3 -> 1Dx.


----------



## nikkito (Nov 9, 2015)

white balance on my 1DX is way better than on my 5D3. Which is a problem when i shoot with both cameras.
I guess i need a new 1DX (mkII)


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 9, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> Full disclosure, my SLR path was FTb-n -> AE1 -> XT -> 60D -> 7D -> 5D3 -> 1Dx.



Oh if we're going all the back: AE1Program -> Yashica 124G -> Calumet 4x5 -> Minolta Maxxum 7000 -> Coolpix8700 -> D3200 ->7D ->5D3 ->1DX


----------



## sanj (Nov 10, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > FTb-n said:
> ...



Any proof?


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 10, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> FTb-n said:
> 
> 
> > Full disclosure, my SLR path was FTb-n -> AE1 -> XT -> 60D -> 7D -> 5D3 -> 1Dx.
> ...


Well, if we include non-SLR's beyond 35 mm format, I need to mix in a Rollie 35, a Mamiya 645 1000s, a Canonet GIII QL17 (or two), a Polaroid SX70, an Argus C3 (used), and my trusty Kodak Instamatic that started me on this (expensive) adventure ;D. 

Did you hang on to the Yashica 124G? I used one in high school. I always liked that camera -- one of the classics.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 10, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> Did you hang on to the Yashica 124G? I used one in high school. I always liked that camera -- one of the classics.



That camera paid for itself many times over. Yes, still have it. Shutter button needs some repair but I still have all the mentioned film cameras. 8)


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 10, 2015)

sanj said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...


Check out TheDigitalPicture comparison tool. To the naked eye, the 5D3 is comparable to the 1Dx through 6400. The 1Dx starts pulls ahead of the 5D3 as the ISO increases beyond 6400.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Comparisons/Canon-EOS-1D-X-Digital-SLR-Camera.aspx

This is consistent with my experience. Below is a shot from the 1Dx (with the 100-400 II) of a high school football game under the lights. ISO 40,000, 1/500, f5.0, untouched in post, straight conversion from RAW under Photo Mechanic. (Image was cropped roughly 50% to fit the 5 MB file size limit.) I can't offer a comparable image from the 5D3. 40 years ago I shot games at the same school, but could only shoot day games. It still amazes me that I'm shooting at ISO 40,000.


----------



## tpatana (Nov 10, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> Check out TheDigitalPicture comparison tool. To the naked eye, the 5D3 is comparable to the 1Dx through 6400. The 1Dx starts pulls ahead of the 5D3 as the ISO increases beyond 6400.



My shooting it seems [email protected] is about same amount of noise than [email protected]


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 10, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Yeah, I'll bet that 1Dx burst rate is a real PITA.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 10, 2015)

sanj said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## sanj (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok, I stand corrected. But usage at 6400 ISO it is so rare that it does not really matter much, to me.


----------



## tpatana (Nov 10, 2015)

sanj said:


> Ok, I stand corrected. But usage at 6400 ISO it is so rare that it does not really matter much, to me.



Good for you.

Rough estimate I've shot >50k clicks this year exactly at 6400. I think 1DX is perfect body for me. (until Mk2).


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 10, 2015)

tpatana said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I stand corrected. But usage at 6400 ISO it is so rare that it does not really matter much, to me.
> ...


I'm in a similar position. Maybe 40K clicks in the past year, most hover around 6400. 

I think a 1Dx2 is a few years down the road for me. I'm not ready to pay $6,000+ for another body. In the short term, with rapidly falling prices, I could be tempted with a second 1Dx. But, I want to see how close the 5D4 gets to the 1Dx before doing so. If the 5D4 is close to the 1Dx plus a silent shutter and anti-flicker, it would be tempting at the expected $3000-3500 price range.


----------



## Dick (Nov 11, 2015)

If I wanted to look like a dork, 1DX would the easiest (maybe not the cheapest) way achieve that status. I get it if the person using it is a pro, but if some random person is taking pictures of his/her kids playing outdoors, the 1DX is just ridiculously embarrassing.

Why buy it? You really need at least one of the features it has that smaller bodies don't. Simple as that. 

I don't own a 1DX nor will I buy one even though I can afford it any day.

The dumbest reason to own an 1DX is the need to have it just because of online forums and the discussions where one can mention owning that particular body. That is like wearing sunglasses indoors. Just stupid no matter who you are (even if you are the CEO of Ray-Ban).


----------



## sanj (Nov 11, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



Good then. I avoid going over 3200 with my 5d3 0r 1dc. I suspect there are lots that feel the same. But as you both point out, there are people who shoot at 6400 regularly.. Did not know that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 11, 2015)

Dick said:


> If I wanted to look like a dork,



I'd say you've succeeded. Good job!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 11, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dick said:
> 
> 
> > If I wanted to look like a dork,
> ...



Didn't you read his name?

8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 11, 2015)

Dick said:


> If I wanted to look like a dork, 1DX would the easiest (maybe not the cheapest) way achieve that status. I get it if the person using it is a pro, but if some random person is taking pictures of his/her kids playing outdoors, the 1DX is just ridiculously embarrassing.
> 
> Why buy it? You really need at least one of the features it has that smaller bodies don't. Simple as that.
> 
> ...



Can you get good portrait with 85f1.8 instead of 85L II? Do you think it's stupid to pay for 85L II over 85f1.8?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 11, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Dick said:
> 
> 
> > If I wanted to look like a dork, 1DX would the easiest (maybe not the cheapest) way achieve that status. I get it if the person using it is a pro, but if some random person is taking pictures of his/her kids playing outdoors, the 1DX is just ridiculously embarrassing.
> ...



If you're not a real pro, you will look absolutely ridiculous and obnoxious with an 85 f/1.2L II.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 11, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> Didn't you read his name?



Lol, yes. I even alluded to it after his similarly asinine comment in the 'why buy a 5DIII thread' that's now gone (zapped by mods, or more likely the OP threw a tizzy fit and deleted it, he was doing a lot of shouting already).


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 11, 2015)

Dick said:


> If I wanted to look like a dork, 1DX would the easiest (maybe not the cheapest) way achieve that status.



Hey Dick, if you want to look like your namesake for cheap then just get a 1D for $150, to 99.9% of the population there is no difference between a 1D and a 1DX so you save yourself over $4,000.


----------



## sanj (Nov 11, 2015)

I thought Dick was a common name in USA.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 11, 2015)

sanj said:


> I thought Dick was a common name in USA.



It used to be a common nickname for Richard, but very few under the age of 60 use it now. The more common usage is a mildly vulgar term for male anatomy and/or a disagreeable person.


----------



## Dick (Nov 11, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> If you're not a real pro, you will look absolutely ridiculous and obnoxious with an 85 f/1.2L II.



 Most likely true. I got a good deal though, 24LII + 85LII for the price of one of those.



neuroanatomist said:


> Dick said:
> 
> 
> > If I wanted to look like a dork,
> ...



Hit a nerve there I assume.  In the end, I don't mind looking like a dork. I just don't try to force that look.

The people I mainly see with 1DX bodies are Japanese tourists who also walk around with selfie sticks while not using their precious Canon gear.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 11, 2015)

Dick said:


> Hit a nerve there I assume.



Nope, as apparent from multiple responses you just made yourself look silly (or is that sillier?). As I stated in the since-deleted thread, it sounds more like you're embarrassed by your smaller, less capable tool.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 11, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dick said:
> 
> 
> > Hit a nerve there I assume.
> ...



I remember that line from high school chess club.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 11, 2015)

I probably should have posted in the first couple of pages, before the thread went off the rails, but.

I Photograph Wildlife mainly, Long Lenses mostly, either in Africa (Dusty/Muddy at times) or in the Arctic/Antarctica (Cold/Snow/Water/Ice), I've used most of Canon's non Pro bodies in an attempt to keep weight down, and a few of Nikons as well, in the types of Photography I enjoy most the pro Bodies, Canon & or Nikon, simply do the job better and with the most reliability, and when your + 1,000 Klms from the nearest Canon/Nikon store, it's mostly about reliability.

The weather/Dust proofing you get on a 1Dx is about as good as you will get today short of an Underwater Housing, the Burst rate @ 12 fps is exactly what you need to freeze a Cheater in flight at 100kph, the ruggedness and drop ability (new word ??) of the pro Bodies is again what you need in a harsh environment, this is a package developed for People that want to get the very best from the equipment in generally harsh environments, it has the ability as well of being just at home at the Local High School Sports meet.

the fact that the Bodies are large is only a concern in the carrying of the said Camera & attachments, if you could get all that the 1Dx is, into the body of the 5DMK III, I'm on the list of buyers, but until that time arrives, I'll continue to use & enjoy the results of the 1Dx, until of course the 1Dx II arrives.

I'm off to Europe over Xmas & New Year with the Family, the 1Dx stays home & the 5DsR + 5D MK III go in the Bag, unless I find out there's an Elephant in St Marks Square, or the Lions are back in the Colosseum, or the Huns are back in Vienna for the Xmas Season.


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'm an amateur photographer and photography is my hobby. I realize some of you make a living as a photographer, but based on some of the comments posted in this forum, I think some of you take photography way too serious. At the end of the day it should be fun, and if owning a 1D X gives you pleasure, then I think you should buy one! Cost is only an issue int the absence of value.

Personally, I bought the 1D X because it's just fun to use, and I've found that I can produce better looking photos *with less effort* with the 1D X. 

I can't wait until the 1D X MKII comes out, because, yes, I'm going to upgrade, and buy it....and have even more fun!!! 8)

Have a great day!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 12, 2015)

Gino said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm an amateur photographer and photography is my hobby. I realize some of you make a living as a photographer, but based on some of the comments posted in this forum, I think some of you take photography way too serious. At the end of the day it should be fun, and if owning a 1D X gives you pleasure, then I think you should buy one! Cost is only an issue int the absence of value.
> 
> ...



One of the best comments - 100% agree.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 12, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...



Absolutely agree too. 'Because I want one' is far and away the best reason to own one. In my experience getting the piece of equipment we 'want' is a wonderful exercise in freeing your creativity, you don't second guess yourself and say 'if only I'd had this body or that lens', being mentally free to explore is far more valuable than weathersealing or a stop of iso, aperture or DR. 

But that is only for the photographers amongst us, don't tell the DRones. 

Even if you are not particularly into photography I have absolutely no issue with people wanting, and getting, anything they have set their mind to getting, be that a 1DX, a Ferrari, or a $10,000 bicycle.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 12, 2015)

eml58 said:


> I probably should have posted in the first couple of pages, before the thread went off the rails, but.
> 
> I Photograph Wildlife mainly, Long Lenses mostly, either in Africa (Dusty/Muddy at times) or in the Arctic/Antarctica (Cold/Snow/Water/Ice), I've used most of Canon's non Pro bodies in an attempt to keep weight down, and a few of Nikons as well, in the types of Photography I enjoy most the pro Bodies, Canon & or Nikon, simply do the job better and with the most reliability, and when your + 1,000 Klms from the nearest Canon/Nikon store, it's mostly about reliability.
> 
> ...



That's sound great Edward. Nothing better than cozy holidays with families and friends.

We will be in the mountain for a week. Our kids love playing with snow. We will be joined with other school parents as well. 

My camera choices are a7r II + Batis 25mm for walk around. A7s + FE 70-200 will stay in the bag/car when needed. For reasons, I'm shooting more and more with mirrorless.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 12, 2015)

eml58 said:


> The weather/Dust proofing you get on a 1Dx is about as good as you will get today short of an Underwater Housing, the Burst rate @ 12 fps is exactly what you need to freeze a Cheater in flight at 100kph, the ruggedness and drop ability (new word ??) of the pro Bodies is again what you need in a harsh environment, this is a package developed for People that want to get the very best from the equipment in generally harsh environments, it has the ability as well of being just at home at the Local High School Sports meet.


I don't often shoot in harsh conditions and often undervalue weather sealing. But, it was liberating to have the 1Dx and the 100-400 II during a recent cross country meet in light, but steady rain. The 1Dx allowed me to keep shooting. (Now, if I only had weather sealed shoes...)

On another note, there's a technology geek in me that is fascinated with cameras from the Argus C3 to my sentimental favorite, the FTb-n. The 1Dx is a tech marvel to geek like me.


----------



## tpatana (Nov 12, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> My camera choices are a7r II + Batis 25mm for walk around. A7s + FE 70-200 will stay in the bag/car when needed. For reasons, I'm shooting more and more with mirrorless.



I'd be more than happy to relieve you from those nasty non-zoom Lenses. I mean, couldn't you even afford to buy zoom lenses, had to settle for one distance... poor you.

Let me know when you go 100% mirrorless, I'll have dibs on those ok?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 16, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Dick said:
> ...



Try too ignore neuro best u can even report him for trolling he thinks he knows everything yet never post any works his smart mouth will grt him in trouble offline and it will be pure comedy the gas has so much too say yet never shoes his face very suspect don't know why they allow him on this site he lives here lol real talk


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 16, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Even if you are not particularly into photography I have absolutely no issue with people wanting, and getting, anything they have set their mind to getting, be that a 1DX, a Ferrari, or a $10,000 bicycle.



Totally silly, why would someone buy a $10,000 bicycle?

Because they can not afford this http://reviews.mtbr.com/24k-gold-extreme-mountain-bike-on-sale-for-1-million


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 16, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Try too ignore neuro best u can even report him for trolling he thinks he knows everything yet never post any works his smart mouth will grt him in trouble offline and it will be pure comedy the gas has so much too say yet never shoes his face very suspect don't know why they allow him on this site he lives here lol real talk



Huh?
I know it is a jab at Neuro, but it needs to make sense to be effective.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 16, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > Try too ignore neuro best u can even report him for trolling he thinks he knows everything yet never post any works his smart mouth will grt him in trouble offline and it will be pure comedy the gas has so much too say yet never shoes his face very suspect don't know why they allow him on this site he lives here lol real talk
> ...



+1

It's sad when someone can't even manage to be a jerk effectively. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> its sad when idiots talks about everybody and everything yet hides his face and knows nothing about photography
> living on sites and forums trying too be relevant



Yes, that describes you accurately but you keep plugging away regardless, bringing us such pithy, insightful comments as:




BigAntTVProductions said:


> cant afford 1 even if i wanted 1
> ts big bulky and ugly the built in battery grip makes it look bad no offense





BigAntTVProductions said:


> ya right but as i said the usual skate board punkss,fake photogs using T2-t4i rebels will be stalking B&H or adorama for these camera trying too get an edge over real shooters and pro, or the annoying tourist or young people 25 and younger with $$$ too burn will be hunting for this camera





BigAntTVProductions said:


> Anybody here recommend say sliders/setting for shooting fashion shows "runway in good lifting or bad lighting with stop & go models shooting with 24-105 f/4 or 24-70 f/4 lens handheld
> or HS football games handheld "candid sideline shots same lens" would greatly appreciate it.





BigAntTVProductions said:


> hmm i have a hater a so-called fake photog & skater geek here in nyc dat still hating on me cause i got better cameras then him and his idiot longboaders/geeks
> guess he's even madder still waiting for used 5d3 (he can always buy mine) : sarcasm
> k.dixon the loser



I'm sure we all appreciate the enormous value you bring to these forums. : sarcasm


----------

